# Want to purchase cockapoo & need advice



## littledinawho (Nov 7, 2010)

I am going to be purchasing a cockapoo in the next few weeks. One that I'm interested in is actually a cockapoo/poodle mix. I was told by a friend to purchase a 1st generation cockapoo where the parents are cocker spaniel/poodle. Can anyone give me advice as to which would be the best choice and if it matters? This is the first time I will own a cockapoo and I want to make sure I make the best decision.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

littledinawho said:


> I am going to be purchasing a cockapoo in the next few weeks. One that I'm interested in is actually a cockapoo/poodle mix. I was told by a friend to purchase a 1st generation cockapoo where the parents are cocker spaniel/poodle. Can anyone give me advice as to which would be the best choice and if it matters? This is the first time I will own a cockapoo and I want to make sure I make the best decision.


Why do you want a mix between a cocker and a poodle?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Is the breeder you looking at meeting the code of ethics set forth by the Cockapoo club of America? 
http://www.cockapooclub.com/


----------



## littledinawho (Nov 7, 2010)

I like cockapoos and they are low to no shedders and my daughter is allergic. I was told they have a great disposition with children also.

I'm guessing they aren't meeting the code of ethics if the mother is a cockapoo & the father is a poodle. I believe the code is that the mother be a full bred cocker spaniel & the father a poodle


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Also, are you aware that dogs that don't shed need regular trimmings, say every 2-3 months or so, and these often cost about $50-$100, depending on where you live? A lot of them also need to be brushed every day, or at least several times a week, to prevent matting.

And there is no guarantee that your daughter won't be allergic to it, so I would suggest spending a lot of time with this type of dog, to make sure she doesn't have a reaction to it.

A dog's temperament is also largely determined by its upbringing, how much you socialise it and how it's socialised. There is no specific type of dog that will be friendly with children by default, it's all in how they are trained and socialised.


----------



## littledinawho (Nov 7, 2010)

I'va already had her around my friends cockapoo and she's not allergic to the breed. I am fine with grooming & brushing. I owned a Rottweiler before and several other dogs in my life and have no problem with brushing or grooming or the money it costs.


----------



## 3Lab (Jun 4, 2010)

You do realize you're going to pay quite a bit of money for a mutt, correct? If you really want a dog your daughter will more likely not be allergic to, a poodle would be a great choice. 
You're going to be met with resistance on this forum, as most of us do not believe in the breeding of these "designer" dogs. Just sayin'


----------



## amynrichie (Sep 3, 2008)

I have no objections to cockapoos in general. I would, however, object to paying more than the cost of shots and kibble. A nominal fee is ALL I would pay for a mixed breed. Have you checked shelters or rescues?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

littledinawho said:


> I like cockapoos and they are low to no shedders and my daughter is allergic. I was told they have a great disposition with children also.
> 
> I'm guessing they aren't meeting the code of ethics if the mother is a cockapoo & the father is a poodle. I believe the code is that the mother be a full bred cocker spaniel & the father a poodle


no that is not a requirement. CERF eye tests are a requirement however.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I'va already had her around my friends cockapoo and she's not allergic to the breed.


They're still not a breed. They're a mix. That said, just because she's not allergic to your FRIEND'S dog, doesn't mean she wouldn't be allergic to yours. People can be allergic to dander, saliva, or both. There are people that are FINE with some members of a breed, and others cause them to have an allergic reaction.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Xeph said:


> They're still not a breed. They're a mix. That said, just because she's not allergic to your FRIEND'S dog, doesn't mean she wouldn't be allergic to yours. People can be allergic to dander, saliva, or both. There are people that are FINE with some members of a breed, and others cause them to have an allergic reaction.


Same with goldendoodles, labradoodles, or any other "poo" mixes out there. Some shed, some don't, some mat, some will make allergies act up, some won't, etc. Not just because I'm not a huge fan of purposely breeding designer dogs, but in your situation I would think finding an adult dog would be your best bet. You'd know FOR SURE if your daughters' allergies would be a problem or not, and you'd know FOR SURE if the dog is good with kids.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

If you are going to spend that much, put all of your money on a purebred poodle. They come in 3 sizes to choose from. They are very intelligent and make great family pets. I would not spend that much money on a mutt. There is no such breed as a Cockapoo. Just because they give it a fancy name doesn't mean it's not a mutt. And because it's a mutt, you will never get the same coat and size and temperment. Your friend may have one that your child is ok with. You might get one that has a different coat texture and your child may be allergic to it. You never know what you are going to get when you breed two different breeds together. Most of us cringe at people intentionally breeding mutts because there are so many in shelters that can't find homes and end up getting put to sleep.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Please don't take this as a mean post. I know it's going to come off straight forward and may sound rude, but I do not mean it to be.

First of all Cockapoo's are NOT a breed of dog. I know there are some breeders that are working on it becoming a breed, but it's STILL NOT A TRUE BREED. They are Poodle and Cocker mixes. A mix breed dog is when you take two pure bred (or more) dogs and breed them together. 

What's the difference between Mix breed dogs and purebred dogs? Genetics simply put. When you breed two Poodles together, you know your going to get a dog with a curly coat that is hypoallergenic. When you breed two Boxer's together you know your going to get a leggy dog that likes to play, has a short coat, high energy, and a goof. When you breed two purebred dogs together, you have a good picture on what the outcome will be. You know that your going to have a certain hair type, body type, certain features that are going to come out of that litter. You're not going to breed two boxers together and have a Boston Terrier sized dog pop out (unless a) another male got to your female or b) birth defects).

When you breed two different breeds of purebreds together, what you are doing is taking all their genetics and throwing them in a bowl and randomly picking them back out. You can't say that every one of those offspring are going to have a Poodle temperament with a cocker body. Lets say you breed a Golden and a Poodle, one of that litter MIGHT have the poodle's hair while the rest of the litter has the Goldens. Maybe none of the pups has the poodles coat, they all have the Goldens. As for temperament, that's going to be a tossup as well. Everything is a toss up when you start mixing breeds. 

What does all above mean? Who ever is telling you that all Cockapoo's are a certain way is simply a liar. Unless someone has taken to strickly breeding generation after generation of the mix you have no clue what your going to get. Anyone who is breeding a Poodle to a Cocker and is telling you it's a new breed of dog is a LIAR and I will be more then happy to tell them it to their face.

Also a lot of the dog's characteristics your talking about are based off of training, not the breed. I've never known a cocker that was good with kids.

DO your research, don't base what your looking for off of one or two dogs you've met. Anyone who tells you that a Cockapoo is a breed of dog, run the other direction. They are either trying to scam you or aren't smart enough to realize what a "breed" of dog really is.


----------



## littledinawho (Nov 7, 2010)

I've heard poodles are not good with children because they have a temper and low tolerance. The money for the cockapoo is really not that much. Poodles seem to be way more expensive.

First of all, thank you for all your comments, I really do appreciate it. I do realize a cockapoo is not a PURE breed and it is a mix. I simply like the look of the dog and the ones I have been around have a great demeanor. It is not important for me to have a pure bred dog, I've owned mutts before that I've rescued and they were wonderful dogs. I even owned a pitt bull and he was great around my children, despite what others may think of that breed. My daughter has been around several dogs and it seems that the least allergic was the cockapoo. Am I saying that if I get one she may not be allergic? NO. I simply wanted to know if it is common for a breeder to breed a cockapoo with a poodle, rather than a cocker spaniel with a poodle and what the difference may be?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

If your daughter is allergic I would suggest finding a purebred. I say this because coat type is much more consistent in a purebred than a cross. A miniature poodle or a bichon frise might be a good choice. 

Also, it would be best to have your daughter spend some time around lots of the breed to make sure she's not allergic to them. Some people are allergic to saliva and still will have allergic reactions to the 'hypoallergenic breeds'. What works for one person won't always work for another.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

littledinawho said:


> I like cockapoos and they are low to no shedders and my daughter is allergic. I was told they have a great disposition with children also.
> 
> I'm guessing they aren't meeting the code of ethics if the mother is a cockapoo & the father is a poodle. I believe the code is that the mother be a full bred cocker spaniel & the father a poodle
> 
> . . . I simply wanted to know if it is common for a breeder to breed a cockapoo with a poodle, rather than a cocker spaniel with a poodle and what the difference may be?


There are many breeders breeding first generation Cockapoo mixes to Poodles as this helps with creating a coat with less allergy irritants, such as what the poodle has. Some of these breeders are attempting to create a breed with a 'wavy', but not curly coat, by the standard . . . so those breeders working toward making the Cockapoo a consistent breed are often using Cockapoos with full Poodles as part of their breeding program.

There are other breeders that just happen to love the mix as it comes out in all its variety, and are not working toward making a consistent Cockapoo breed, as they don't believe that philosophy of breeding is important. If that is the case please make sure the pup parents are fully health checked, and that you meet the breeder and parent dogs in their living environment, so that you can know their temperaments (parent dogs are a good indication of temperament to expect from a pup) and know if the breeder is treating their dogs as you would approve. The breeder should be able to answer a good grilling about the health and temperaments of the ancestral dogs as well.

The code of ethics has to do with health checks, amongst other things. 

There are a couple of clubs breeding toward making the Cockapoo a breed right now. Keechak provided a link to the Cockapoo Club of America - http://www.cockapooclub.com/

Following that link you will find a breed standard page, and a breed rescue set up (http://www.cockapooclub.com/ccapagesgen/ccacockapoo_rescue.htm) and also a breeder 'star rating' page that describe why ratings are given and the health testing some of the breeders are using - CERF eye testing, OFA hips and patellas etc. It is at this URL - http://www.cockapooclub.com/ccapagesgen/ccabreederstarrating.htm 

As with any small bred pup out there right now, pure or mixed, there are a lot of puppy marketers making a quick buck that cast off their adult dogs and keep them in horrible conditions. Please be careful not to support one of those.

SOB


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I've heard poodles are not good with children because they have a temper and low tolerance.


SOME are...but it's as much a genetic issue as it is a dog's individual personality. I own GSDs, and their temperament is not something to screw with. Well bred dogs should at the very least, tolerate children, even if not raised with them. Why? Because though they can be loud and obnoxious, they are not a threat.

I read something that said "If you walk up to a good GSD and kick it, it should bite you, but if you trip over it, it should do nothing".

Poodles are highly intelligent, and, with good breeding and proper socializing, can be wonderful with children. If you are concerned about the size, go for a well bred Mini Poodle. They are sturdy, hardy, energetic, and enjoy performing various activities with their people.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

littledinawho said:


> I've heard poodles are not good with children because they have a temper and low tolerance. The money for the cockapoo is really not that much. Poodles seem to be way more expensive.


I don't think you realize that Poodles are HALF OF THE MIX IN A Cockapoo! That means half of the genetics that a Cockapoo is getting is coming from the poodle, and there is NO WAY to tell what half your going to get. That's why Mixing two breeds is so tough, you NEVER know what you are going to end up with. I personally do not like small dogs at all with children. Children are HARD on dogs (Heck my nephew has grown up with my dog and STILL LOVES to smack my dog it's always a work in progress) and the smaller the dog the easier it's going to get hurt. You put a Boxer or a Pit Bull with a child, it's going to be able to take a lot more "abuse" then a Pug or a small Poodle.

Yes Poodes are expensive, if you get a dog from the right breeder,how much you pay should save you a LOT of money in the long run. If your paying an extra $700 for a dog that has had many generations of hips, eyes, other genetic issue tested and bred out along with a solid temperament because the lat 4 generations of dogs were all Therapy dogs, not only is that extra $700 going to pay for itself because of vet bills your not going to have to deal with (Hip issues alone are $1000 a pop). If you have medical issues, you have a dog that is much more willing to bite. A dog that bites is a dead dog, and if it bites your child, then what?

You pay for what you get. Your dog may only cost you $300, but how about those skin issues that come with both breeds Poodles and Cockers. Allergy shots are about $50 a month here, then there's the special diet which is $55 for a 15lb bag. How about when your dog goes blind in a few years (again an issue with both breeds)? Now you have a semi blind dog with children around. One of your kids come at the dog on the side of his completely blind eye and is bit (True story, happened to me growing up just thankfully h only had one tooth so it didn't do much damage).

It sounds like no matter what we say your not willing to listen. Good luck on your search, I just hope you don't end up in 5 years having to put the dog down because of health and temperament issues...


----------



## littledinawho (Nov 7, 2010)

It's not that I'm not listening and I did say I was appreciative of your responses. I feel like I'm being bashed for not wanting a purebred dog and I can understand where you're coming from with the health issues and temperament. Like I said before, I've owned mutts and they were wonderful with my children. All dogs can have health problems regardless if they are full bred or not. I owned a german shepherd that died because of an internal issue, it happens sometimes with any breed. Personally, I do not like the look of a toy or miniature poodle or a maltese for that matter. Regardless of what people say, you should like the look of your dog. I happen to like that the cockapoo has a larger face and still the curly hair, in some cases.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Everything Darkmoon said rings true, but here's my answer to your question. We don't know what the common practice for Breeding Cockapoos is, because there really isn't a standered for Breeding a Mix breed. Second, what Darkmoon said about eye issues, My former siser in Law (ex So's sister) Has a Cockapoo named Puddles, she's great around adults and was raised around her 2 kids and HATES THEM! She's bitten them so many times my now former Mother in Law has her. So, Its a crap shoot.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

Deron_dog said:


> Everything Darkmoon said rings true, but here's my answer to your question. We don't know what the common practice for Breeding Cockapoos is, because there really isn't a standered for Breeding a Mix breed. Second, what Darkmoon said about eye issues, My former siser in Law (ex So's sister) Has a Cockapoo named Puddles, she's great around adults and was raised around her 2 kids and HATES THEM! She's bitten them so many times my now former Mother in Law has her. So, Its a crap shoot.


There are breeders breeding the Cockapoo, with a Breed Club, as a breed in development - the first link was given by Keechak.

Developing the breed - with care - SHOULD take about 30-40 years with a dedicated group. Meanwhile it will be a bit of a crap shoot - but it is up to owners or buyers to know if they are up for that, and some are. 

SOB


----------



## littledinawho (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you I appreciate it


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm sorry SOB I missed that Link, I did read the above posts just missed the link because I have certain filters set in place and sometimes it blocks links from showing up for one reason or another. My apolligize.


----------



## littledinawho (Nov 7, 2010)

I have read the threads and I've been on that site previously


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

> All dogs can have health problems regardless if they are full bred or not


Yes you are correct, but that's why breeding practices HAVE TO BE LOOKED AT when your buying a dog. A breeder who has a line tested back 3 or 4 generations for hip's and eye's, your chances of having a dog with Hips and eye issues are decreased dramatically. 

Here is an example:
The breeder's I'm looking at getting my next Pit Bull from have a pedigree showing back 5 generations (they can go back further then that) but of those 5 generations, the past four (and some of the fifth) generations have all had good to excellent hips. three of those generations (and a few fourth if they were alive when the test came out) have had their hearts and eyes tested and cleared of issues, and I can tell you what every single one of those dogs died from, and not one is from Cancer. So what I can safely assume is that the genetic's of this line of dogs aren't prone to cancer, have naturally stronger hips, aren't likely to go blind, and will live a longer life. That's just the health I can tell. That pedigree can also tell me color's, size, structure, temperament, and other odds and end things.



> Regardless of what people say, you should like the look of your dog.


Eh, Looks grow on you, temperament normally doesn't (unless health issues arise).

I got my dog that I wasn't fond of the look of but now I think he's the prettest out there. Looks can grow on you


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Have you looked into bichon frise? They have kind of a teddy bear look to them too. I have a friend that has one and she's severely allergic to most dogs but does fine with her bichon.

Just know that the no shedding/hypoallergenic is kind of a crapshoot with a cockapoo or any mix. If you want a cockapoo then definitely go to a reputable breeder who will be honest about the coat type you may or may not be getting. I have just seen a lot of these mixes that tend to take more towards the cocker spaniel side and do shed and are not in any way hypoallergenic. so just be careful.

Whatever you look into, have your daughter spend a lot of time around them before purchasing to make sure she's not allergic. Like I said, not every breed works for everyone.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

We are not bashing you for not wanting a purebred. We are agitated because you want to go to a mutt breeder when there are lots of mutts in shelters. What are you going to do with your dog if it doesn't work out with your child? Do you have a home lined up in case it doesn't work, or will it end up in a shelter too? You really aren't listening when people are telling you that you never know with mixed breeds, you never know what you are going to get. Listen to these people. They aren't retarded. If you think that these cute little designer breeds do not end up in shelters, think again, there are 2 cockapoos in the shelter near my house right now. If you really have your heart set on a cockapoo, then go get one at the shelter.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

I've heard poodles are not good with children because they have a temper and low tolerance. The money for the cockapoo is really not that much. Poodles seem to be way more expensive.
*I've met my share of nasty cockapoos, seriously. I groomed two a few weeks ago that wereso horribly behaved I threatened to hang my clippers up for good and call it quits. They had HORRIBLE temperaments with short fuses to match.*
First of all, thank you for all your comments, I really do appreciate it. I do realize a cockapoo is not a PURE breed and it is a mix. I simply like the look of the dog and the ones I have been around have a great demeanor. It is not important for me to have a pure bred dog, I've owned mutts before that I've rescued and they were wonderful dogs. I even owned a pitt bull and he was great around my children, despite what others may think of that breed. My daughter has been around several dogs and it seems that the least allergic was the cockapoo. Am I saying that if I get one she may not be allergic? NO. I simply wanted to know if it is common for a breeder to breed a cockapoo with a poodle, rather than a cocker spaniel with a poodle and what the difference may be?
*Breeders do all kinds of things, especially when they start mixing breeds to make a buck. I'm still curious if you have such a low opinion of PB poodles, why get a puppy that's 1/2 poodle? I'm not a huge fan of dachshunds, so therefore I wouldn't actively seek out a puppy that's 1/2 dachshund...
And FTR there's nothing wrong with mixed breeds. My beef lies with the people who throw a few dogs together to have puppies, and sell them for a nice price and line their pockets. People who health screen (NOT a "check up" at the vets) and the like, I don't necessarily have a problem with.*



Xeph said:


> SOME are...but it's as much a genetic issue as it is a dog's individual personality. I own GSDs, and their temperament is not something to screw with. Well bred dogs should at the very least, tolerate children, even if not raised with them. Why? Because though they can be loud and obnoxious, they are not a threat.
> 
> *I read something that said "If you walk up to a good GSD and kick it, it should bite you, but if you trip over it, it should do nothing".*
> Poodles are highly intelligent, and, with good breeding and proper socializing, can be wonderful with children. If you are concerned about the size, go for a well bred Mini Poodle. They are sturdy, hardy, energetic, and enjoy performing various activities with their people.


::jaw drop::
Dang. Auz IS a good boy...(though I've been told by so-called GSD "expurts" that even a good GSD shouldn't bite ANYONE, even if they were beating the dog senseless with horrible intentions rofl)


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

littledinawho said:


> I've heard poodles are not good with children because they have a temper and low tolerance. The money for the cockapoo is really not that much. Poodles seem to be way more expensive.


Like any breed a poodle can be a wonderful addition, or a horrible one. Its all in the training and socialization. I grew up with 3 different toy poodles. all amazing wonderful dogs to have grown up with. Id have never changed a thing about them, they were just that, amazing. 1 a rescue and 1 poorly bred BYB dog and one a accident from one of our dogs. all were just plain amazing, no wonder why I adore the breed so much. God I miss those dogs. Couldnt have asked for better partners in crime (as well as our collie too! lol)

Price should not be a reason to get a breed. what you pay for is what you get. you pay 200 bucks for a mix, and a year from now show blows out her knee caps and needs 4000 dollar surgery, since she has no guarentee. Or you buy from a good breeder for 800 bucks, and have a dog who has no issues becuase the breeders actually properly health tested their dogs, and made sure no genetic issues would be passed on


----------



## Root (Apr 10, 2010)

littledinawho said:


> I am going to be purchasing a cockapoo in the next few weeks. One that I'm interested in is actually a cockapoo/poodle mix. I was told by a friend to purchase a 1st generation cockapoo where the parents are cocker spaniel/poodle. Can anyone give me advice as to which would be the best choice and if it matters? This is the first time I will own a cockapoo and I want to make sure I make the best decision.


Having read some of the thread responses I would have thought the thread title asked for opinions on whether people approve of mixed dog breeding. 

In answer to your question here's the logic behind choosing a first generation cross over other types of crossings.


> While a simple F1 generation cross is said to produce the most hybrid vigor in the dog and the further down the multi-generation chain, the more vigor is lost in the hybrid; there are some benefits to multi-generation crossing. If you want to greater your chances of certain traits, such as non-shedding, sometimes it is necessary to move further down the generation chain, risking less vigor.


http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/designerdogs.htm

I'm not sure how 'low-shedding' cocker spaniels are but generally speaking if you're going for a mixed breed and have concerns over allergies then you might want to look at smaller dogs whose parents are both considered 'low shedding' breeds. That should take the risk out of mixed breeding to produce a hypoallergenic dog.



Adustgerm said:


> We are not bashing you for not wanting a purebred. We are agitated because you want to go to a mutt breeder when there are lots of mutts in shelters. What are you going to do with your dog if it doesn't work out with your child? Do you have a home lined up in case it doesn't work, or will it end up in a shelter too? You really aren't listening when people are telling you that you never know with mixed breeds, you never know what you are going to get. Listen to these people. They aren't retarded. If you think that these cute little designer breeds do not end up in shelters, think again, there are 2 cockapoos in the shelter near my house right now. *If you really have your heart set on a cockapoo, then go get one at the shelter*.


I have nothing against rescuing a dog but if you purchase from a shelter then you decrease your chances of getting a well bred mixed dog with a clean slate with regard to socialization and training issues.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

Tankstar said:


> Like any breed a poodle can be a wonderful addition, or a horrible one. Its all in the training and socialization. I grew up with 3 different toy poodles. all amazing wonderful dogs to have grown up with. Id have never changed a thing about them, they were just that, amazing. 1 a rescue and 1 poorly bred BYB dog and one a accident from one of our dogs. all were just plain amazing, no wonder why I adore the breed so much. God I miss those dogs. Couldnt have asked for better partners in crime (as well as our collie too! lol)
> 
> Price should not be a reason to get a breed. what you pay for is what you get. you pay 200 bucks for a mix, and a year from now show blows out her knee caps and needs 4000 dollar surgery, since she has no guarentee. *Or you buy from a good breeder for 800 bucks, and have a dog who has no issues becuase the breeders actually properly health tested their dogs, and made sure no genetic issues would be passed on*


Tankster, I just wanted to point out that there is no breeder in the world, no matter what they know of their lines or testing they've done, that can do this. I would let it go but this kind of thinking poses dangers to all breeders by setting up puppy buyers with expectations that cannot be met and as well puts pups purchased at risk when the pet buyer is unprepared to handle health issues that can crop up despite absolutely meticulous breeding. I know numerous very well bred small breed purebred dogs that have patella problems, and as well epilepsy, chronic colitis, dry eye issues etc. etc. - all issues that there is not a genetic test for. Of course mixed breeds can get the same . . . but there are NO guarantees no matter the knowledge and skill of the breeder. A skilled and studied breeder can decrease the risks, however.

SOB


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

spanielorbust said:


> Tankster, I just wanted to point out that there is no breeder in the world, no matter what they know of their lines or testing they've done, that can do this. I would let it go but this kind of thinking poses dangers to all breeders by setting up puppy buyers with expectations that cannot be met and as well puts pups purchased at risk when the pet buyer is unprepared to handle health issues that can crop up despite absolutely meticulous breeding. I know numerous very well bred small breed purebred dogs that have patella problems, and as well epilepsy, chronic colitis, dry eye issues etc. etc. - all issues that there is not a genetic test for. Of course mixed breeds can get the same . . . but there are NO guarantees no matter the knowledge and skill of the breeder. A skilled and studied breeder can decrease the risks, however.
> 
> SOB


Yes Im aware there is no sure fire guarentee. But buying from some one who has a 5 generation page, with dogs all tested, and none with issues. Is a MUCH better chance then buying from joe out of the news paper who has a poodle and bred it with his friend gerorges cocker spaniel. Just to make cockapoos


----------



## The Feather Duster (Apr 14, 2010)

I think a few people really need to calm down and I'm referring to a couple of other threads in addition to this one. In this particular case, the OP seems to be simply asking where he or she can buy a dog that his or her daughter won't be allergic to. The OP seems to like the look of the cockapoo, which yes, is a mutt or a mix. So who really cares? Well, some do, it seems. My own girl is a mixed up mutt too and she's totally great, with no discernible health issues (yet). And in case anyone asks, she was abandoned, found wandering the streets.

I just wish that some people wouldn't get so easily heated up over ISSUES. Breeding and BYB'ers, designer dogs, Pitts and God forbid, Cesar, Cesar, Cesar.

We are all dedicated dog lovers and I get that. My blood boils when I see animals mistreated too. I was not happy to spy one of my kindy kids banging on the turtle tank today. He got a lecture. Nor was I happy when one of the fish turned up (literally) dead this morning because some sticky little fingers clearly were submerged down into their water. Then too, I made my displeasure known to all.

But really, I do think there needs to be some easing up when people who are innocent of dog knowledge post here asking for information or affirmation. Yes, they could very well be wrong (and often are), but do we really need to hammer on them?

I'm going a bit off of this forum for these sad reasons. It's not that I'm going to flounce off in a huff, announcing it to all and sundry. I may take a bit of a break. Still, as I type this, I think I might be unintentionally lying. I could well be back tomorrow reading and composing a response in my head to whatever thread catches my eye. After I trounce my turtle tank thrasher and discipline my fish murderer.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

The Feather Duster said:


> So who really cares? Well, some do, it seems. My own girl is a mixed up mutt too and she's totally great, with no discernible health issues (yet). And in case anyone asks, she was abandoned, found wandering the streets.


Who cares? I do. You want a mutt? Then stop in to a shelter and pick one up, but do NOT buy one from a breeder. There is no reason to breed mutts besides for $$$$$$$. There may be a "club" trying to establish the "cockapoo" as a breed (which if they really were, they should change the name.). People who bred mutts have no concept of quality and there's no was to prove quality of the dog. I'm currently sitting here with a dog that suffer's from poor breeding. Not only from just cosmetic headaches like jowels for the wonderful drool, and a nice overbite. But he also suffers from knee issues which result from improper breeding. Yes, maybe I have a stick up my butt because of it, because of the hurt it causes me. Ever watch your dog in a ton of pain and know if whoever bred him just taken extra steps in making sure that only the healthest was bred you may not have the issues you have now?

I have no issues with Mutts at all. I've owned one in the past, my Boxer/lab/who knows what else mix. I DO have an issue with buying mutts. If you want a mutt, then go to the shelter and pick one up but do NOT give money to that worthless breeder. THAT is what I have an issue with.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Hmm.. I disagree that you can't responsibly breed mixed breed dogs. There are a lot of different kinds of mixed breed dogs being bred for a wide variety of reasons. I don't think mixed breeding is what makes a breeder responsible or not. 

My main concern is this person seems to really need a hypoallergenic dog and that can be a crapshoot with these mixes.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Laurelin said:


> My main concern is this person seems to really need a hypoallergenic dog and that can be a crapshoot with these mixes.


 Exactly. You dont know how many times while Im at work, Im blow drying a non shedding designer breed (labradoodle, cockapoo, goldendoodle, bernerdoodle ect) and laugh. as the hair literally is blowing off them, some low shedding dog. it is a major crap shot. And seriously I have yet to meet any of these designer breeds that dont shed when I HV blow dry them.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

If you're going for a mix- at least look into an adult dog so that you can have an idea of it's temperament.


----------



## MooMoosMommy (May 23, 2010)

I second the Bichon Frise. I have known quite a few of these little guys and their temperments even with my ADHD, special needs son has been wonderful! Hypoallergenic and they have hair instead of fur so allergies may not be an issue for your daughter. 
Bright, inquisitive, and sweet as honey little guys. One day I'm even thinking of 'possibly' adding one and I'm really not a small dog person but that eternal 'smile' they wear is contagious.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

littledinawho said:


> It's not that I'm not listening and I did say I was appreciative of your responses. I feel like I'm being bashed for not wanting a purebred dog and I can understand where you're coming from with the health issues and temperament. Like I said before, I've owned mutts and they were wonderful with my children. All dogs can have health problems regardless if they are full bred or not. I owned a german shepherd that died because of an internal issue, it happens sometimes with any breed. Personally, I do not like the look of a toy or miniature poodle or a maltese for that matter. Regardless of what people say, you should like the look of your dog. I happen to like that the cockapoo has a larger face and still the curly hair, in some cases.


Hi! I personally wouldn't go out an look for a breeder of these mixes. With a little time and patience I think you can probably find something to suit your daughter through a rescue.
I was very successful finding my highly allergic friend a pooch through a small dog rescue. She was looking into the Bichon and I happened to come across a Bichon/Westie cross from a Bichon rescue. She went to meet the dog, spent some time with it and much to their surprise - no allergic reaction! So if you really like the cockapoo - my suggestion would be to search Petfinder for a poodle and see what pops up. More times than not, they will be mixes. You just need to arrange for your daughter to go meet the dog, let it lick her, let her pet it and see if it's a match. Other low allergen breeds are the maltese, schnauzer, kerry blue terrier and the soft coated wheaten terrier. Explore your options! Good luck!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Tankstar said:


> Exactly. You dont know how many times while Im at work, Im blow drying a non shedding designer breed (labradoodle, cockapoo, goldendoodle, bernerdoodle ect) and laugh. as the hair literally is blowing off them, some low shedding dog. it is a major crap shot. And seriously I have yet to meet any of these designer breeds that dont shed when I HV blow dry them.


Oh I get a ton of those in, too. And if they don't shed, they mat at the drop of a hat. The "non-shedding" guess is a great thing if it happens, but the doodles I work on have llama like hair that mats if you sneeze in the general vicinity of the dog. Great dogs for the most part, but that hair is like having an OES bred to an afghan hound!!!!!!



BoxMeIn21 said:


> Hi! I personally wouldn't go out an look for a breeder of these mixes. With a little time and patience I think you can probably find something to suit your daughter through a rescue.
> I was very successful finding my highly allergic friend a pooch through a small dog rescue. She was looking into the Bichon and I happened to come across a Bichon/Westie cross from a Bichon rescue. She went to meet the dog, spent some time with it and much to their surprise - no allergic reaction! So if you really like the cockapoo - my suggestion would be to search Petfinder for a poodle and see what pops up. More times than not, they will be mixes. You just need to arrange for your daughter to go meet the dog, let it lick her, let her pet it and see if it's a match. Other low allergen breeds are the maltese, schnauzer, kerry blue terrier and the soft coated wheaten terrier. Explore your options! Good luck!


I agree. If allergens are a concern, I would opt for an adult dog as well. I dont know how often this happens, but my concerns lie with the puppy coat changing to adult coat. You can spend hours with 8 week old pups and not be bothered by them, but when the coat changes and you find yourself allergic...


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Well almost 50 yrs in the business and my very 1st Cockapoo is being dropped off for training this week. I don't even know what their suppose to look like. (not that I care) If it's got 4 legs, head, tails optional I can only try.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

They look like pretty much anything, from yorkies to regular cockers


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't know about the hypoallergenic part, but my MIL has 3 "Cockapoos". All 3 have the worst temperaments I've ever seen. I didn't notice any shedding in her house, but I also don't have dog allergies and to be honest, none of those 3 yappy little monsters would let me close enough to even pet them. They were afraid of strangers (all 3 from different breeders) and the only time one of them got up close to me was to bite me in the thigh - yeah it literally jumped up and bit my thigh walking through the kitchen - then growled at me and ran off.

I might also mention, she had one hell of a time potty training any of them. They were all over 1+ years old and still use puppy pads...in the house, and they have a dog door to go outside. She also has to have them all groomed every 6 weeks or so. 

I have 3 kids, all small (ages 7 and down), and I wouldn't let my kids near those dogs.


----------



## mitzi (Aug 3, 2010)

littledinawho said:


> I've heard poodles are not good with children because they have a temper and low tolerance. The money for the cockapoo is really not that much. Poodles seem to be way more expensive.
> 
> First of all, thank you for all your comments, I really do appreciate it. I do realize a cockapoo is not a PURE breed and it is a mix. I simply like the look of the dog and the ones I have been around have a great demeanor. It is not important for me to have a pure bred dog, I've owned mutts before that I've rescued and they were wonderful dogs. I even owned a pitt bull and he was great around my children, despite what others may think of that breed. My daughter has been around several dogs and it seems that the least allergic was the cockapoo. Am I saying that if I get one she may not be allergic? NO. I simply wanted to know if it is common for a breeder to breed a cockapoo with a poodle, rather than a cocker spaniel with a poodle and what the difference may be?


A Havanese is a wonderful choice for you. My neighbor has 4 children, several of them allergic, and both her Havanese have been ideal. Very sweet tempered, low shedding but do need combing and grooming.



Darkmoon said:


> Who cares? I do. You want a mutt? Then stop in to a shelter and pick one up, but do NOT buy one from a breeder. There is no reason to breed mutts besides for $$$$$$$. There may be a "club" trying to establish the "cockapoo" as a breed (which if they really were, they should change the name.). People who bred mutts have no concept of quality and there's no was to prove quality of the dog. I'm currently sitting here with a dog that suffer's from poor breeding. Not only from just cosmetic headaches like jowels for the wonderful drool, and a nice overbite. But he also suffers from knee issues which result from improper breeding. Yes, maybe I have a stick up my butt because of it, because of the hurt it causes me. Ever watch your dog in a ton of pain and know if whoever bred him just taken extra steps in making sure that only the healthest was bred you may not have the issues you have now?
> 
> I have no issues with Mutts at all. I've owned one in the past, my Boxer/lab/who knows what else mix. I DO have an issue with buying mutts. If you want a mutt, then go to the shelter and pick one up but do NOT give money to that worthless breeder. THAT is what I have an issue with.


I agree with you, Darkmoon. Buying a mutt is encouragement to those who breed for money with no regard to the lives they produce, and no thought for the suffering some of those lives may endure. They cost to human and animal can be so great.



Root said:


> I have nothing against rescuing a dog but if you purchase from a shelter then you decrease your chances of getting a well bred mixed dog with a clean slate with regard to socialization and training issues.


I have to disagree with that statement. I think you may be basing that opinion on an isolated incident. I have met so many happy dog people who adopted from the local SPCA or various rescue groups.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

> I have nothing against rescuing a dog but if you purchase from a shelter then you decrease your chances of getting a well bred mixed dog with a clean slate with regard to socialization and training issues.


Huh?? I got my first dog as an adult from the shelter, and she is lovely. She looooooves people and especially kids. She is not perfect, she is timid around other dogs and was obviously trained using methods that were too harsh for her delicate temperament, but she is very well behaved and I have not had any issues with her at all. She doesn't have any health issues either, other than luxating patellas, but according to my vet you'd have trouble finding any poodle x that doesn't have luxating patellas these days.

My second dog I got as a puppy from a shelter, and he was a clean slate. He had a good start in life too, having been socialised and handled by different people and allowed to play with other puppies where he was staying.

There is nothing that says a shelter dog has to be messed up and traumatised and difficult and poorly socialised. A lot of them were beloved pets that someone had to give up for one reason or another.


----------



## The Feather Duster (Apr 14, 2010)

People are certainly entitled to their opinions. Moreover, one is certainly entitled to care and even care very much. It's the emotional vehemence, coupled with a judgmental tone which seems to fuel the "caring" that I take issue with.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Xeph said:


> They look like pretty much anything, from yorkies to regular cockers


Ok next question how does anybody know it's a cockapoo. It's mind boggling the dogs that go through kennel that look nothing like the mixes that people say/think they are.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

wvasko said:


> Well almost 50 yrs in the business and my very 1st Cockapoo is being dropped off for training this week. I don't even know what their suppose to look like. (not that I care) If it's got 4 legs, head, tails optional I can only try.


I met my first Cockapoo around 35 years ago, and have known many since.

There is a forum member here that I know of - Joebas - that has posted pictures of his two. I find them to be fairly representative. Colors are all over the board - as is to be expected as both parent breeds have a full rainbow of colors allowed.

The thread with Joebas' two is here. Lovely looking pups they are. 

http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/36924-what-your-favortie-mix-3.html#post865601 (post #43)

SOB


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

spanielorbust said:


> I met my first Cockapoo around 35 years ago, and have known many since.
> 
> There is a forum member here that I know of - Joebas - that has posted pictures of his two. I find them to be fairly representative. Colors are all over the board - as is to be expected as both parent breeds have a full rainbow of colors allowed.
> 
> ...


Yes they are, and I don't guess I will see a live one for a while because they cancelled training. Husband got laid off.


----------



## Joebas (Dec 23, 2007)

spanielorbust said:


> I met my first Cockapoo around 35 years ago, and have known many since.
> 
> There is a forum member here that I know of - Joebas - that has posted pictures of his two. I find them to be fairly representative. Colors are all over the board - as is to be expected as both parent breeds have a full rainbow of colors allowed.
> 
> ...



Hello spanielorbust,
I just saw this thread/post and the mentioning of my doggies  and Thank you. Here are 2 pics we just took of them for the holidays. They are brother and sister and now 3 and doing great. 









A little wet and dirty after all that rough housing in the snow.








All 4 of our doggies!!!


----------

